# Problems with Tetratec EX 1200



## Anonymous (27 Jul 2010)

Hi guys, If you've owned one of these filters (Tetratec EX1200) and its started leaking (which is a common fault with it!), has anyone had any success in repairing the fault themselves. Ive been in touch with the company and they said the fault is in the house adapter unit.
All I need to know really is anyone who has had this same problem, have they fully resolved the issue by buying a new hose adapter unit?


----------



## chris1004 (27 Jul 2010)

Hi Nick593,

Yes, Yes and er Yes.

This thread explains some of the problems people have had and in the last few posts I've detailed ways that I've solved this issue.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=11561

A lot of people have had replacement parts sent out to them under warranty again details and phone numbers are in this thread.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## zoon (30 Jul 2010)

I've found tetra customer services to be super - I was given a very old tetratec 1200 as a second filter and it was very noisy.  I gave tetra a ring to see if they could tell me what was most likely to be the offending part so I could buy a new part and they sent me a new impellar free of charge even though they knew the filter was ancient and not even bought by me!


----------



## sanj (31 Jul 2010)

Great customer service, but mine had started leaking again after a year.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Aug 2010)

Agreed. Mine broke withing a year, rang them in Germany and they sent one out within 5 days. Customer service is superb but they really do need to sort these filters out.


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Aug 2010)

Tetra were pretty good with me too sending out a new assembly which stopped the leak (first year).  Then last year (third year) the impellor was rattling and they sent me a new one.  No change.  I didn't bother hassling them again.  Learnt a lesson about skimping and bought an Eheim.  Wish I had just done that 3 years ago. lol.  Same lph rating, better flow and much much quieter than I remember the TT ever being.

One thing though.  The Eheim hoses are too flexible so I am using the TT hose which is much better (and clear)

AC


----------

